# Marlin 336 in 35 Remington



## loser (Jan 17, 2018)

Good afternoon guys.  I recently came upon a Marlin 336 in 35 Remington.  I have am having an issue and needing some help.  The rifle came with 6 rounds of Remington 200 grain bullets.  They appear to be older and chamber and shot well.
I purchased two boxes of Remington 200 grain core lokt bullets at Bass Pro.  They will not chamber.  I can get the lever up but have to squeeze really hard to get the lever to the frame allowing me to shoot.  I have not shot as I want to be sure what is going on.  As a test I bought a box of Hornady Leverevolutions in 200 grain.  They cycle and shoot perfectly.  Anyone have an idea or have had this problem?  I love the rifle and any help would be greatly appreciated.  Blessed day to you!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 17, 2018)

ammo problem.  Not an issue with the gun.

Double and triple check the ammo to make sure it is not mislabeled. Get a mic and check the case dimensions against the standard for the ammo.


----------



## tcward (Jan 17, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> ammo problem.  Not an issue with the gun.
> 
> Double and triple check the ammo to make sure it is not mislabeled. Get a mic and check the case dimensions against the standard for the ammo.



This^^ And the further you stay away from Remington ammo the better off you are.


----------



## blt152 (Jan 17, 2018)

When in doubt give Remington a call. Sounds like an ammo not rifle problem. I’ve had good results using the Hornady 200gr Lever Evolution ammo. My grouping improved tremendously and my range has been extended to 200yds.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 18, 2018)

Thinking it's mfgr. quality control. I was gifted a box of 200 Rem's, ran them through my old 336 and most of them fed just fine. A couple seemed a little "thick" but did chamber without extra force. I do not plan to buy any as I reload, the casings will fit properly next time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2018)

Cerebus Capital Management ammo is not your dad's Remington ammo. Constant issues with it, I no longer buy it.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 18, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Cerebus Capital Management ammo is not your dad's Remington ammo. Constant issues with it, I no longer buy it.



Ditto. Green touching yellow will jip a fellow.

In my 35, I've had fantastic luck with the hornady leverevolutions for deer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> Ditto. Green touching yellow will jip a fellow.
> 
> In my 35, I've had fantastic luck with the hornady leverevolutions for deer.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 18, 2018)

Stick with the Hornady's and you wont have any problems


----------



## loser (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks guys.  I agree with you on the bad batch of Remingtons.  As for the Leverevoltions, I shoot them in my 45-70 also and think there is no better round.  Blessed day to all of you and again, thank you!


----------



## rosewood (Apr 2, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> Ditto. Green touching yellow will jip a fellow.


----------

